

Gaming with Git - tybenz
http://tybenz.com/post/gitwar/?utm_source=hacker_news&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=gitwar

======
smanuel
Thumbs up for Gitchess. Just brilliant. Idea pitch - Gitateka?

